# Battery Cable



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I want to replace the battery cables on my boat. Do you guys know a good place to buy battery cable? I know I can go to boaters world and they will cut me the length I want, and Cap it for me, but.. 

Is there a place to get it Cheaper around DC, Kent Narrows or in between?

Thanks!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I buy all my boating stuff at Boat US. They're all pretty much the same price wise.

Catman.


----------

